# Compatibility



## jodip79 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, could anyone tell me if Crimson Tides and Flamebacks are compatible tank mates?


----------



## jodip79 (Aug 13, 2011)

May be I should clarify the two species I'm referring to:

Astatotilapia latifasciata "Zebra Obliquidens" or "Crimson Tide"

and

Xystichromis sp Kyoga Flameback

My understanding is, is that the two species are both from Lake Victoria and through research these two species should not be kept in the same tank as it seems to be common that species from Lake Victoria hybirdise with each other?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

"Crimson Tide" is a Pundamilla sp.; not the same thing as Astatotilapia latifasciata. I don't know about the compatibility issue, but I suspect they may not make a good mix with Flamebacks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pundamilia are aggressive and Kyoga flamebacks are not. I'd worry about mixing them, but I've never tried it.


----------



## jodip79 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback, I really appreciate it. I think we'll keep the two species separate...I'd hate for the Flamebacks to get picked on and the thought of him dropping his colour...I'm also worried about them breeding together.


----------

